# Aftermarket Audio Systems...



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm doing my homework on crutchfield's website but I'm not seeing any way to salvage the steering wheel controls. Anyone know of a kit for this? Is it basically a "DD" frame for the headunit that fits in the GTO? Thanks guys! I'm looking for an MP3/Nav unit all in one.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know if you checked here allready but this is what I came up with: steering wheel control : Crutchfield.com Search


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

sweet initially it said no unit compatible but now it says it's fine...hmm.

Anyways any recommendation for what units are good? I'm a pro with home audio but I'm a newbie with car audio. I was looking at this unit. Good choice? Any other one good?

JVC KW-NX7000 DVD/navigation receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can find another name brand that can do all the samethings is that one but cheaper. Keep looking man. I don't stick to anyone brand, I allways try to find the one that does all the same things but a cheaper name brand. See if you can find one here cheaper: Car Audio Stereo - Car Subwoofers - Car Amplifiers and Speakers , ebay, ect.


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

The manufacturer below is one of the best in producing Steering Wheel Control Interfaces. They will have a model that will work with your unit as long as your unit has a remote connect wire, normally a lone blue/yellow wire. Take care, Chuck

Peripheral Electronics


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with finding something cheaper. I use crutchfield as a guide to find what I want. They have really good descriptions and such...but buy it from somewhere else.


----------

